# Steel Wheels Or Aluminum Wheels



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner in excellent shape with 72,000 miles on it.
My wheels are steel that are covered in aluminum and corrosion has set in.
I am thinking of changing over to all aluminum. Most of my driving is at speeds of 45 to 50 mph. The question is: Would it be ok?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't say I've seen steel wheels capped with aluminum but I'm really not up on it. Are you sure you don't mean aluminum painted?
Would it be ok? Why not - alloy wheels adorn all sorts of high performance vehicles and aftermarket manufacturers make them for all sorts of models. It's just bling - painted steel is cheaper.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture. I think they are cast aluminum and you are seeing aluminum oxidation.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

On a 16 year old car I would glass bead blast the wheels and paint them. Your idea would be work, though.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... In my experience, aluminum wheels always leak, either at the bead, or at the shrader valve,.....
I've got aluminum wheels on my truck, 'n always have new tires , 'n valves glued with tire glue when mounted,......
By the time the tread is fairly worn, most of the time, they also have slow leaks by then,.....

Steel wheels, you can mount a tire on, blow it up, 'n it'll still be holdin' pressure 10 years later,......

I too, have never seen an aluminum clad steel wheel,......


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Windows on Wash.
You are correct. When I put a magnet to it some years ago, I must have place it too close to a lug nut late at night. Naturaly it stuck to the wheel. If I were to clean them up and paint them, it would be subject to corrosion from road salt much sooner then new wheels.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All depends on how pretty you want to make them. I have a spare set that you can have if you want them and you can get those blasted and powder coated.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just checked some prices on aluminum wheels and I was looking at a high of 194.00 for one wheel. That's more then I want to afford. I'll ask my auto repair man about getting them cleaned up and powder coated and the expected time before corrosion sets in.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> n my experience, aluminum wheels always leak, either at the bead, or at the shrader valve



I have to disagree. My jeep is 10 yrs old and the only leaks I've ever had was one nail and later when I replaced the tires the tire shop messed up one of the valve stems and it leaked until they repaired it. My wife had a merc for 12 yrs with alloy wheels which never leaked down.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bondo said:


> In my experience, aluminum wheels always leak, either at the bead, or at the shrader valve,.....


I have to disagree with that also. Four sets of aluminum rims since 2005 and no problems with leaking.

However, one time I bought an aftermarket set of chrome plated aluminum rims. About 8 years in, the chrome plating started coming off, including internally. Those constantly slow leaked (and looked bad) then, until I got rid of them. My fault for buying cheap rims.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

rjordan393 said:


> I just checked some prices on aluminum wheels and I was looking at a high of 194.00 for one wheel. That's more then I want to afford. I'll ask my auto repair man about getting them cleaned up and powder coated and the expected time before corrosion sets in.



You might find it's not a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have to disagree with that also.


Ayuh,..... No problem,......

I've been in the biz since the late '60s, 'n never heard of tire glue til aluminum wheels became Oem popular in the '80s, when we/ I started gluin' the tires onto aluminum wheels because of slow leak come-backs from customers,....

You can believe anything you want,....
I always post what I've found to be true, in _My_ life's experiences,....


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Not specific to Toyada, just alloys in general and salt exacerbating what gets under any clears or coatings. Know someone who just had some powder coated cost $600 all in.

Don't go steelies, though, unless you like that look of the spare tire. Too much unsprung weight.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm with Bondo on this; it's a matter of time before aluminum wheels corrode but my experience is the same. They eventually leak. For me it's always been at the bead.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

After talking it over with my auto service guy, I am reconsidering purchasing new quality aluminum chrome plated rims. I also talked to a fellow who runs a high performance auto parts store. It will cost more but I expect to keep the toyota 4runner for at least 8 years or more because of the low mileage and condition of it. I am just like everybody when it comes to sticker shock.
I guess I am not keeping up with the times.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

should have no problems with Alloy rims, either on speed, weight etc etc as long as you replace like for like, i.e. 19" x 7.5" get the correct offset or onset

majority of cars now come out with Alloy rims anyway,,

not sure who said they get leaks, 20 years driving with alloys on different cars no leakage, unless the tires or valves are fitted badly


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replys concerning leaks at the bead.
But I wonder if that is the fault of hitting too many potholes. speed bumps or inadquate training by the installer of new tire valves or those who purchase after market and do not have new valves installed.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Leaks in order (of liklyhood)

1> puncture
2> valve
3> Tire bead
4> potholes etc

I've never really seen this kinda thing with 4 TBH, if no puncture, I would take the tire off, reseal it properly, fit a new valve as well.

I had a VERY slow leak, was a screw LOL



rjordan393 said:


> Thanks for the replys concerning leaks at the bead.
> But I wonder if that is the fault of hitting too many potholes. speed bumps or inadquate training by the installer of new tire valves or those who purchase after market and do not have new valves installed.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What are we doing here again? I thought just replacing the wheels? 

Have you checked the bolt pattern of the current truck? Bolt pattern and wheel size are basically the same forever it seems like. 



https://www.wheel-size.com/size/toyota/4runner/


I would look around for some take off on FB marketplace or Craigslist. I have found brand new wheels, with brand new rubber (i.e. take offs that someone put fancy wheels on in place of) for next to nothing. Don't quote me, but I think I paid $4-500 for a set of 4 (literally brand new and wrapped in plastic) wheels and tires and the tires still had the nipples on them. 



https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...y=4runner wheels&vertical=C2C&sort=BEST_MATCH


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wheels on Wash,
About the bolt size, the high performance store owner told me that I would need to purchase new lug nuts on the new aluminum wheels because they are smaller then what is oem. However, it is not clear if the outside diameter only changes or if I also would need new bolts installed.
Understand that I am not savy about automotive talk on some subjects.
Also as noted earlier, I have reconsidered my position and now plan to buy new aluminum wheels to replace the old aluminum wheels.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry. I should have addressed it as Windows on Wash.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should just be new lug nuts and not studs.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rjordan393 said:


> Thanks for the replys concerning leaks at the bead.
> But I wonder if that is the fault of hitting too many potholes. speed bumps or inadquate training by the installer of new tire valves or those who purchase after market and do not have new valves installed.


Nope,.... Not impacts, 'n tire dealer installed valve stems,......

It's the road salt, 'n water,......
The aluminum corrodes,.....


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

rjordan393 said:


> About the bolt size, the high performance store owner told me that I would need to purchase new lug nuts on the new aluminum wheels because they are smaller then what is oem. However, it is not clear if the outside diameter only changes or if I also would need new bolts installed.
> Understand that I am not savy about automotive talk on some subjects.
> Also as noted earlier, I have reconsidered my position and now plan to buy new aluminum wheels to replace the old aluminum wheels.


You may know this stuff, but just in case a primer, because some of what you said is confusing:

Your 4runner came with either 16" or 17" rims depending on vehicle trim level. The bolt circle size with the lug nuts will never change. The tire sidewall height will vary though, depending on which rim size you have, so as to get an overall uniform diameter to fit inside your wheelwell (the overall height total will be approx the same whether you have 16", 17", or 20" rims). https://www.sizemytires.com/vehicle/2004/toyota/4runner

There are OEM rims (1. can purchase from Toyota - old stock or new manuf, or 2. aftermarket - new manufactured products) with the exact look and spec of the originals. There are aftermarket rims (thousands of companies and styles) to customize with a different look.
______

So if you are speaking to a "high performance" shop and they say you need a new lug nut style, that means you are getting a different rim than what you have. Different designs of the rim may require the lug nut to have a chamfer vs. lip to hold the rim. If you want to reuse the same tire, the rims need to be the same diameter and within a certain width.








If you are looking to replicate the OEM wheels, the quality will be similar amongst your choices. If you are doing custom wheels, wider offsets, bigger tires, etc, there is a wide range of companies where product quality is hit and miss.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The beads on rims do deteriorate. Some GM rims are known for this. The salt gets between the tire and bead, and causes bubbling. So slow leaks. Every tire store is well versed in cup brushes to clean up the bead prior to installing tires.

If you surf the web there are tons of threads about bead corrosion for all makes, especially Toyota, even in warm climates.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

It depends on how alloys are looked after, if they are not gouged and are repaired/waxed and or otherwise the lacquer is not damaged they will last forever, my new (to me) 90 944 alloys where fine, 20 years later, the alloy in places had got scratched and for sure, you got some surface corrosion but from that to leaking tires, nope.

If were the bead sits on the lip of the rim is damaged or corroded then air can escape, of course there can be very MINIMAL leakage in if we are saying rims are "POROUS" but that would not account for major air leaks.

Anyway you should be checking your tire PSI once a week and you CAN'T loose that much air from porosity that quickly. "manky" rusty looking rims are cosmetic only unless on the lip or valve area. 

Road salt and water doesn't penetrate through well looked after lacquered alloys.




Bondo said:


> Nope,.... Not impacts, 'n tire dealer installed valve stems,......
> 
> It's the road salt, 'n water,......
> The aluminum corrodes,.....


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you are sticking with the same tires, obviously you will need to go with the same rim diameter. Depending on availability from aftermarket suppliers, you can get different +/- offsets and bead (rim) widths. 

There are several online calculators that show the effect of various combinations. My recent used truck came with winter rim that were from a previous model. More - offset, which gave more inside clearance (pushed wheel out), but a narrower rim, which essentially negated any change in the outside bead position.
The one thing to worry about if going with more positive offset (moving rim inward) than OEM is interference with any hub components. It's pretty difficult to create problems by moving the rim outward too much unless you go really nuts. Depending on jurisdiction, you could run into problems with local law if the tires extend beyond the fenders.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have 40+ year old aluminum wheels on 2 classic cars and there have never been leaks.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I haven't had a steel wheel on anything since my 1966 Mustang! But yes, the finishes on painted aluminum wheels never hold up. But re-painting or powder coating cost almost as much as new wheels. I am going through this decision on my 2009 Tacoma. Wheels are UGLY... peeling, flaking, etc. I might just wait until I need new tires and get a new set of wheels.


----------



## hisservantSirRi (Feb 7, 2020)

rjordan393 said:


> I have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner in excellent shape with 72,000 miles on it.
> My wheels are steel that are covered in aluminum and corrosion has set in.
> I am thinking of changing over to all aluminum. Most of my driving is at speeds of 45 to 50 mph. The question is: Would it be ok?


I had a 78 Datsun, Nissan now, with aluminum wheels put on by dealer. Also had a 78 Datsun with steelies. The former road like a horse wagon but the steel wheels road very smooth. Just my experience.....


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

rjordan393 said:


> Most of my driving is at speeds of 45 to 50 mph. The question is: Would it be ok?


I don't get the point of this question. What exactly are you worried about, and what does driving at 45-50mph have to do with anything?

If you are somehow worried about the safety of your existing or new wheels, I would say don't. There is nothing even remotely unsafe about corrosion on wheels. Well, I guess theoretically there could be if it were almost completely rotted out, but I have never heard of anyone having an issue with that since they switched from making wheels out of wood about 100 years ago.

If you just want your wheels to look better you can get any wheels you want (assuming they are the correct size and bolt pattern). Either steel or aluminum, it doesn't really matter. 

Just about any aluminum wheel will get flaking clear coat and slight corrosion after a few years in the salt belt, and just about any steel wheel will get some slight surface rust. Most people think aluminum ones are better since they are lighter, but the people who say they tend to cause more leaks than steel might have a good point. 

If you decide to keep your wheels, fine. If you want to get new wheels I recommend checking out Discount Tire. They are a good tire shop that offers good prices. I just looked up 4Runner wheels on their website and found choices ranging from $86 to $334 per wheel.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

mark sr said:


> I have to disagree. My jeep is 10 yrs old and the only leaks I've ever had was one nail and later when I replaced the tires the tire shop messed up one of the valve stems and it leaked until they repaired it. My wife had a merc for 12 yrs with alloy wheels which never leaked down.



I agree. I have never had an alloy wheel leak. All four chrome wheels leaked on one car, and of course several steel wheels here and then. But, never an alloy.


----------

